# Routing über Teamviewer VPN



## Flu (24 Juni 2016)

Hallo,

Folgendes Problem:
Ich möchte mich gerne über  Teamviewer VPN mit eine SPS verbinden. Die SPS ist über den Anlager-PC  verbunden und erreichbar. Der Teamviewerzugang geht auf den  Anlagenrechner.

Hier zum Aufbau:

Teamviewer IP (mein Rechner): 7.54.XXX.YYY
Teamviewer Zugang (Anlagenrechner): 7.122.WWW.QQQ
IP Adresse SPS: 192.168.0.2

Befehl: route add 192.168.0.1 mask 255.255.255.0 7.122.WWW.QQQ mask 3
Fehlermeldung: "Hinzufügen einer Route fehlgeschlagen: Falscher Parameter."

Das Routing am Anlagenrechner ist aktiviert.
Auf meinem Rechner ist bei den Netzwerkadaptern keine Adapter mit einer 192.168.xxx.xxx Adresse vorhanden. 
Ich kann die Teamviewer IP von Anlagenrechner anpingen. die SPS erreich ich nicht.
Vom Anlagenrechner kann ich die SPS anpingen.

Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben, woran es liegen kann?

Vielen Dank schonmal.
Flu


----------



## IckeSI (24 Juni 2016)

hi,

Auf deinem Rechner wo TIA bzw. Step... installiert ist:
route add <base IP of remote devices> mask 255.255.255.0 <IP of Teamviewer VPN on remote PC> metric 1
das leitet alle anfragen die von deinem Rechner gesendet werden an den Remote Teilnehmer weiter.


Wenn du auf dem Remote Rechner das Routing schon aktiviert hast musst du noch zusätzlich NAT einstellen.
Wie du das NATing einstellen kannst ist abhängig von deinen Betriebssystem.
d.h. der Remote Rechner muss wissen von welcher Netzwerkkarte auf welche er die Pakete schicken soll. (Teamviewer-VPN Adapter -> LAN-Verbingung )

Ich hoffe das hilft dir weiter.
Gruß Thomas


----------



## Ralle (24 Juni 2016)

In der SPS mußt do noch den Anlagen-PC als Router eintragen.
Im Anlagen-PC Routing aktivieren.
Bei einem Server mit Win2208Sr2 oder Win7 geht das in den Diensten (RAS-Routing wars glaube ich).


----------



## EisenWolf (23 September 2016)

Ansonsten welche Versin benuzt du ?

Am SPS PC Teamviewer als Dauerzugang einrichten ( bei der Instalation drauf achten ),
Deinen kanste dan Manuell starten und dir den zugang als Lesezeichen Speichern.
Klappt aber nur mit 1 Rechner wen du noch andere Wartest soll man blechen damit du merer Speichern kannst.


----------



## Reallife (6 Oktober 2016)

http://www.nat32.com/v2/install.htm

Das Tool brauchst du auf dem Remoterechner um das NAT zwischen Lan und VPN herzustellen.

TeamviewerVPN ist Client, Die Schnittstelle an der die SPS hängt ist Provider.

 route add 192.168.0.1 mask 255.255.255.0 7.122.WWW.QQQ*mask 3*

wenn du 192.168.0.0 routen willst dann mask  255.255.255.0
wenn du nur eine ip wie z.B. 192.168.0.1 routen willst dann  255.255.255.255

nicht mask 3 sondern metric 1

7.122.WWW.QQQ ist die IP des Partners


also: route add 192.168.0.2 mask 255.255.255.255 7.122.WWW.QQQ metric 1


----------

